# Your childhood writings :)



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I got this idea while browsing the blogs. It seems that some of us have held onto the things we used to write. Some people here have writings from when they were four or five years old. Going through a box of old journals sometimes feels like digging up ancient artifacts. I don't have anything from quite that far back, but I have some things I wrote back when I was in middle school. I thought it would be neat to see examples of your old poetry, stories, journal entries, etc. 
I'll start with two of my ancient poems just to show how much more chaotic I was back then. Please excuse my experiments with profanity, but I didn't believe in "bad" words at the time. I thought words were meaningful only according to how they were used, and were not inherently bad apart from our intentions:
_________________
Boldnose of an opportunity diver chooses
special someones
assdeaf with probability against, and very
unlikely with
driven asphalt lungs
and cool night breezes,
swaying gently in the pretense of soft voices.

_______________


Telling Time

I could not avoid distancing the hours
and severing the contancy
which had once been
whole, 
complete,
entire,
the delicate oneness,
the fragile unity of all creation.

"You fuckers just left me!"
screams the beautiful dragon child.
Her eyes are bleeding
something from the ocean:
perhaps the still blackness blurred at the floor,
perhaps a pale seafoam wave.

In the meadow
a girl gathers dandelions in her fist.
Her dreams are wrapped in ribbons,
and her naked feet
tingle with each breeze.

I could not avoid dividing
the harmony of being one.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

good idea snail!



snail said:


> I could not avoid dividing
> the harmony of being one.


I LOVE those lines!!


----------



## carnallace (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks you so much for this thread! It's such a fabulous idea. :]
Your poems were beautiful snail. The imagery in the second was really lovely.
The bit about the dragon made me smile because it's almost impossible for me to find a piece of writing from my elementary days without the mention of some form of fantasy/mythical concept. Espeically dragons. I wonder what's so attractive about them to youngsters... :]

Here's one of mine. I'm thikin' I was about 9-10 when I wrote this. I can always tell which pieces were written around the same time because my vocabulary tended to go through stages. I'd have like three words I used consistently for awhile and than they'd switch. 
This one is called Never Spoken. 

You hide behind your golden tears,
That shelters the feelings
For they’re afraid to stand-alone
You never fight to break the silence
Taking comfort in it instead
The world you chose to breathe
Has never fought against you
Though your thoughts do not deceive
You chose the silence; unspoken
For your talent lies within
Through the barrier that lay unscathed
The wall that confines the emotion
No one can understand
You rest in the security
No voice can ever give
For your words are best spoken
When they are drenched in ink
And read silently by the voice
That never tells, deceit


----------

